# woooeee Baby Golden Bees born today!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I moved the last remaining Golden Bees out of my 30 gallon tank to accommodate my Dwarf Orange crayfish gang, and one of them was berried.

I put her in another tank, and noticed today that she was empty! Her belly still extended was transparent, so I figured OK she probably lost the eggs because I moved her.

I was moving some other shrimps around and looked in her tank and saw what I thought was a bug... After getting the magnifier out and taking a closer look I discovered it was a baby Golden Bee shrimp, and there's more of them.

They are hanging from the fronds of my dwarf lettuce plants at the top of the tank. Could only count 3 right now, but Im sure there's at least 10 to 15 of them as she was heavily laden with eggs.

Soooo in saying this I am extremely happy with the Fluval Stratum soil as it has proven to me that the Crystal shrimps/Bee shrimps really like it.

Gotta go have another look for more babies.....yay!


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

These are the times to enjoy for us shrimp hobbyist; the joy of having shrimplets.

My question is how big (in mm) do shrimplets measure when they hatch? I have no idea what to look for. I figure another week before my babies arrive. So far its been approx. 15 days my females are berried.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Best thing I ever got- large magnifying glass at the dollar store lol 
Theyre reallly small, maybe 1mm...some types are clearish when born too so theyre even harder to see, i think crs are born striped though- my crs havent bred yet so im not totally sure on that but ive seen others tiny crs babies and theyre striped
If u vacuum the substrate ever just make sure you check your water carefully b4 dumping it out, in case some babies get sucked up by accident.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

At such a happy occasion I can only say MAZAL TOV 
Good going Anna


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks RONY. Yes I have to say that having the babies is the best part of shrimp keeping for me. Baby CRS come out just like the mammas, little tiny candy canes  LOVE THEM! It was 4 weeks approx for my gals from the time I spotted them berried.

With this golden one, the babies are pale creamy color and very hard to spot...only saw the one because it was hopping across the substrate in front of the tank or I wouldn't have noticed it. Now I can see a few others, they are approx 1/4 inch in length.

Tiger babies are born with faint stripes on them, but most Neo's are clearish then turn a light color enough for you to recognise what they are, yellow, green etc. Blue pearls are very pale in color and don't get the really nice blue tinge until later on, some don't even get a deeper blue they stay light!

My S+ mamma is berried again already! Gonna be a lot of shrimpies in this tank by the time she has hers. I already have 30 babies from her the first time around, now some more from Mosura gal, and the Hino still has to go yet! Whew!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Anna sounds like your tanks are going to be so full of babies soon! Thats great!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah, Im wondering if I should be moving the babies out to another growout tank? Not used to CRS so don't know what other people do


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

bettaforu said:


> Yeah, Im wondering if I should be moving the babies out to another growout tank? Not used to CRS so don't know what other people do


I would just leave them in there for now - till they are a little bigger - then move.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Ricki...wow talk about dissappearing acts....they just dissappeared into my moss and dwarf lettuce and now I can't even see them 

Guess they will re-appear when they are big enough to compete with the adults for food.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey anna that normal tiger I got from you and had put iny cherry/fire red tank is still alive! I thought he had passed away and I hadnt seen him since the day i bought the hinomaru's from you ! Over a month has passed- today I spotted him eating under a pile of hungry cherry shrimps! I had actually kept the temp around 78 in there cause I thought he was gone, but he lives!!! Lol
I turned the temp down and its around 74 or so now... Im so happy he is in there still  yayy!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sabrina great news...you want another one to keep him company? I saw my baby golden last night, hanging on a piece of subwassetang, so they are still alive, but VERY hard to spot. 

I also spotted a black and white baby crawling on the sponge filter at the back of the tank where the algae grows (it faces the window for that purpose)but it took off so quick I couldn't get a good look at it. So one of the other berried gals must have dropped her babies (no idea who it is) will just have to wait it out for now till they are bigger.

My crystal Hino tanks babies are doing just fine, getting bigger every day, and 2 Mammas still to go. Males were all over the place last night so I think LOVE was in the air (Valentines Day)


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Im sure he would love a buddy!!  he has around 100 cherry shrimp buddies but its just not the same heheh  
happy Valentines day for your shrimpies too! I hope love is in the air for My hinos soon too


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK next time I am downtown I will bring you a couple.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ohhh thanks Anna! That would be great


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Should be downtown by next week sometime, have to deliver to Igor, so can pop over while Im in the area.

Saw my little black and white baby again yesterday, all by its lonesome  I doubt its on its own, but I now know I have black and white babies as well as golden babies in this tank.

I stirred up the floaters while adding water and mineral clay to the tank and all of a sudden there were a few babies clammering for cover


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I could meet you near Igors place, or if Igor doesnt mind I could meet you there? His place is easy for me to get to, if that saves you some driving


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK I will let you know when I am going to be in town.

Here is pic of my baby golden...a bit hard to see its sooo tiny, but now its coming out more. Its the little one closest to the front...sorry about water spots.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just and update on my other CRS tank...lots of babies of different ages in there now, counted around 40+ so far. One of them is a MOSURA! I couldn't believe my eyes, I looked and looked at it for ages, its soooo tiny and hides a lot. Tried to take a pic of it, you can just see it against the rock. Its all white with a red marking on the head. Only one Ive seen so far, the others are lots of Hinos and TT.


----------

